# Einfachste Möglichkeit aus'm Applet Daten an Server senden



## MPW (12. Aug 2005)

Moin,

ich weiß natürlich wie das im Prinzip geht mit Sockets und so...aber wie sieht es auf der Serverseite aus, ich brauche ja einen Dienst, der die Daten annimmt...

Also mal konkret:

Ich habe einen eis Server(www.eisfair.org) und möchte da hin jetzt Daten zurücksenden auf die ich dann halt zugreifen kann...wieder halt beim nächsten Appletstart.

Cookies gehen nicht, da es egal sein soll, von welchem Rechner man das nächste Mal zugreift..

Hab' schonmal gegoogelt aber so das konkrete habe ich nicht gefundne, wäre Dankbar für Tipps oder Links...

Oder examples!


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Aug 2005)

Was hällst von ner Datenbank?


----------



## MPW (12. Aug 2005)

hm nicht schlehct...was schwebt dir da genaueres vor, hab' zwar noch nie damit gearbeitet, soll aber eh ein Übungsprogramm werden....


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Aug 2005)

Läuft auf www.eisfair.org schon nen Datenbankserver z.B. MySQL?
Wenn ja kannst du leicht über nen passenden JDBC Treiber auf diese Zugreifen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Aug 2005)

Also, so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist dieser Server ein Programm, das auf dem heimischen PC Verbreitung findet.


----------



## MPW (12. Aug 2005)

nope...der Eisserver ist sowohl intern als auch extern über dyndns erreichbar


----------



## MPW (13. Aug 2005)

Also, hab' mal geguckt, da gibt's diverse SQL Server..werde mir dann einen raussuchen, jedoch vorher erstmal das entsprechende Kapitel in meinem Java-Buch studieren.
Das man eine Datenbank für soetwas benutzen kann, war mir irgendwie nicht so ganz klar..naja schön..Danke! Muss jetzt erstmal den Client schreiben, SQL soll mehr so'ne Datensicherung werden..werde mich nochmal melden wenn ich nicht vorran komme..


----------

